
Planetary waves, first found on Earth, are discovered on Sun - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11747.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www2.ucar.edu/atmosnews/news/126091/planetary-
waves-...](https://www2.ucar.edu/atmosnews/news/126091/planetary-waves-first-
found-on-earth-are-discovered-on-sun)

with the actual author credit (Laura Snider) ripped out.

